# Snake Identification, please



## Hickson (Dec 9, 2004)

Can anyone tell me what species of snake this is? Obviously it's an exotic. And notice it's unusual-shaped snout.



Hix


----------



## Dicco (Dec 9, 2004)

It's a spieces of vine snake.


----------



## Hickson (Dec 9, 2004)

From where? And I thought Vine snakes were extremely dangerous, as in venomous.



Hix


----------



## Bryony (Dec 9, 2004)

is a persons mouth and nostril its natural habitat? :lol:


----------



## Dicco (Dec 9, 2004)

They're from south-east Asia, they live in rainforests and I'm pretty sure their non venomous.


----------



## NCHERPS (Dec 9, 2004)

Hix,
Looks like a long-nosed Tree snake, Sometimes called a Long -nosed whip snake(Ahaetulla d. prasinus).
They occur in south eastern asia and parts of indonesia, mainly islands like Jave and sumatra.

Your right, they are venomous, rear fanged, their not considered to be dangerous to humans! Luckily for that local showman, hey!


----------



## CHEWY (Dec 9, 2004)

Quite similar to the vine snakes of South America but this species have groove along the front of their face allowing them to have 3D vision.


----------



## hugsta (Dec 9, 2004)

He brings new meaning to the word "medusa" lol


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2004)

its a SNAKE!!!!!! with a colour of green :wink: . I also think its a vine snake.


----------

